# BF 750 getting no power to brake actuator and front diff actuator. Help!!



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello y'all. I am in need of some help with this thing. The atv turns on and it have 12 volts to the battery but can not seem to figure out why the brake actuator is not getting power and my front diff act. My 4x4 switch is not getting power either. I tried both actuators to a 12v battery and they work fine. Followed all the wires and seen nothing fried. Check the fuses, all good and checkd under neath of the fuse box. No corrosion or anything. Checked the buss connectors and they are fine too. I'm so lost. Please help me.


----------

